# Nice shot of Eriocaulaceae 2



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Here's a gratuitous image of this species. I got a good macro on it with a dark background and it came out really nice.


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

i agree the color is just beautiful.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's one of my favorites. Mine all the sudden has taken a nose dive. I think I let it get too thick and it shaded it's self. I've thinned it out and replanted. Fingers are crossed!


----------

